# Relationship anxiety before moving in with girlfriend



## 353250 (12 mo ago)

Hi all, I'm on the verge of moving in with my girlfriend and I'm having serious relationship anxiety over this next step of commitment. We've been dating a couple of years and I feel that personality wise we're a good match and have good compatibility. However, physically I feel that I have settled for her in some ways (she is flat chested and on the shorter side, I find myself constantly wishing she had bigger or normal sized boobs) and I'm always thinking about what could be if I try going after another girl. Am I shallow to think this way? Will these feelings pass? Should I embrace the doubt and break up with her? I feel lost as to what the right move is here. To give some context she's late 20s and I just hit 30.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

You did this backward. Most people deal with physical attraction early in a relationship.

IMHO... If after a couple of years you are having that much anxiety over her size and her breast above all else that the relationship brings, you are not ready. 

Let me ask you, how would you go about breaking up with her? Would you mention her tits are too small?

Best


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

It doesn't really matter what the reason. You're not ready to commit to her so you shouldn't be moving in with her. I'm assuming you're young. Instead of moving in with her why don't you just tell her you don't think you're ready for commitment yet. What that means is that you're going to risk losing her. But if you're always going to wonder if the grass is greener on the other side, you'll be doing her a favor cutting her loose now than cheating on her or cutting her loose later. If you are indeed a young man, there is just especially no reason why you need to go ahead and commit and settle down when you're not ready. So don't do it.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Let her go. 

This will only get worse as the years go by and you are wasting her time.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

It will get worse and be harder to break up when living together. Best to end it now. She deserves someone who loves her and every part of her.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Why did you spend so much time with her if you’re not physically attracted to her? 😖

How flat chested are you talking here? What’s her cup size?


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I like to be on the positive side, but it sounds like at 30 you need to start growing up.

I moved in with Julie at age 30 and absolutely worshiped what she referred to as her "fried eggs". Each to his or her own, I guess.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

I am not sure if you really are that shallow but it sounds like you led her on and now do not really want a committed relationship with her. In this case you need to let her know asap and set her free for her to go find someone who actually loves her for her. And you need to work on your self especially with regard to what you are looking for in a partner and please, let it not be big boobs!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

If you’re not happy with her now better to let that relationship go. Definitely don’t marry her thinking things will get better. They likely won’t. Move on.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

geoffc said:


> Hi all, I'm on the verge of moving in with my girlfriend and I'm having serious relationship anxiety over this next step of commitment. We've been dating a couple of years and I feel that personality wise we're a good match and have good compatibility. However, physically I feel that I have settled for her in some ways (she is flat chested and on the shorter side, I find myself constantly wishing she had bigger or normal sized boobs) and I'm always thinking about what could be if I try going after another girl. Am I shallow to think this way? Will these feelings pass? Should I embrace the doubt and break up with her? I feel lost as to what the right move is here. To give some context she's late 20s and I just hit 30.


So what type of physical specimen are you? Be honest.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> Why did you spend so much time with her if you’re not physically attracted to her? 😖
> 
> How flat chested are you talking here? What’s her cup size?


Pictures or it doesn't count!😋


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Basically you have wasted 2 years of her life by not loving and accepting her as she is. Poor lady.


----------



## 353250 (12 mo ago)

I agree it's not a great situation and I feel guilty about having led her on. I did not intend to though. We have great interpersonal chemistry so I wasn't minding things at first and figured I'd get used to it/over it. However I find myself constantly checking out women with more sizeable boobs like a child looking at something he can't have. I really would like to try to get her to get augmentation instead of break up with her over it.


----------



## 353250 (12 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> Why did you spend so much time with her if you’re not physically attracted to her? 😖
> 
> How flat chested are you talking here? What’s her cup size?


I liked our interpersonal chemistry and we have the same/similar interests in a lot of things.
Virtually no cleavage, often she goes without a bra and just puts on nipple covers


----------



## 353250 (12 mo ago)

anchorwatch said:


> You did this backward. Most people deal with physical attraction early in a relationship.
> 
> IMHO... If after a couple of years you are having that much anxiety over her size and her breast above all else that the relationship brings, you are not ready.
> 
> ...


No I wouldn't mention it. I don't actually want to hurt her and that is part of what has kept me in it. I have feelings for her and want her to be happy


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Good grief.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

geoffc said:


> I agree it's not a great situation and I feel guilty about having led her on. I did not intend to though. We have great interpersonal chemistry so I wasn't minding things at first and figured I'd get used to it/over it. However I find myself constantly checking out women with more sizeable boobs like a child looking at something he can't have. I really would like to try to get her to get augmentation instead of break up with her over it.


Wow, this really made me irritated. 

You'd rather get her breast augmentation than break up with her... 

Ick, just kindly end the relationship as soon as possible so she can move on with her life.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I would suggest actually becoming a man instead of playing like you are one.

Men make decisions and hold to them.

Boys are about as dependable and stable as the weather.

I had my choice of women and I CHOSE a petite woman who was small all over.

I didn't fret over my woman's small breasts because I'm a man and I CHOSE her.

Grow the hell up.

You are not painting a good picture of yourself.

You are just generating sympathy for your girlfriend.

Again, what type of physical specimen are you?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I think that you're being a coward here, you haven't have the balls to let her go. Find the strength, because you are not only setting yourself for failure, but you are wasting her time in this life. 
One thing though, you might get a woman with bigger tits but that won't guarantee you happiness. 

But I do understand you wanting a woman with bigger tits, most men do, including me. Luckily for me, I got her with the size I like.


----------



## 353250 (12 mo ago)

Livvie said:


> Wow, this really made me irritated.
> 
> You'd rather get her breast augmentation than break up with her...
> 
> Ick, just kindly end the relationship as soon as possible so she can move on with her life.


What is so disgusting about augmentation? They have outpatient procedures where it's just a fat transfer.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

geoffc said:


> I agree it's not a great situation and I feel guilty about having led her on. I did not intend to though. We have great interpersonal chemistry so I wasn't minding things at first and figured I'd get used to it/over it. However I find myself constantly checking out women with more sizeable boobs like a child looking at something he can't have. I really would like to try to get her to get augmentation instead of break up with her over it.


How about you lead by example and get a penis enlargement? 

Seriously though, just breakup. You're wasting her fertility.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

geoffc said:


> What is so disgusting about augmentation? They have outpatient procedures where it's just a fat transfer.


Again, what type of physical specimen are you?

Are you somehow more amazing, or believe you are, than your girlfriend?


----------



## 353250 (12 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> I would suggest actually becoming a man instead of playing like you are one.
> 
> Men make decisions and hold to them.
> 
> ...





Rob_1 said:


> I think that you're being a coward here, you haven't have the balls to let her go. Find the strength, because you are not only setting yourself for failure, but you are wasting her time in this life.
> One thing though, you might get a woman with bigger tits but that won't guarantee you happiness.
> 
> But I do understand you wanting a woman with bigger tits, most men do, including me. Luckily for me, I got her with the size I like.


Yeah I need to find the strength to split OR stop caring about superficial things like this entirely. She really is a nice person. I'm being very indecisive and actually whether to split or not has dominated my thoughts recently.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

geoffc said:


> Yeah I need to find the strength to split OR stop caring about superficial things like this entirely. She really is a nice person. I'm being very indecisive and actually whether to split or not has dominated my thoughts recently.


Just split, I suspect you will be doing her a favor.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Here's the crux. You obviously could not get a woman with the physical attributes you desire. If you could get one, why didn't you?

I had my pick so I know damn well what I'm talking about.

Do you realize how you are presenting yourself?

You aren't really looking like a grown ass man here.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

How many times have you told her you love her and that she is beautiful. Or haven't you ever said that to her


----------



## 353250 (12 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> Again, what type of physical specimen are you?
> 
> Are you somehow more amazing, or believe you are, than your girlfriend?


I'm in reasonably good shape, certainly have a more developed chest than the average man. This post isn't about what I look like though


----------



## 353250 (12 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> How many times have you told her you love her and that she is beautiful. Or haven't you ever said that to her


Tons of times


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

geoffc said:


> Yeah I need to find the strength to split OR stop caring about superficial things like this entirely. She really is a nice person. I'm being very indecisive and actually whether to split or not has dominated my thoughts recently.


Testosterone. It helps with indecisiveness. Try lifting heavy weights or get injections.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

geoffc said:


> Tons of times


So you are a liar too?


----------



## 353250 (12 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> Here's the crux. You obviously could not get a woman with the physical attributes you desire. If you could get one, why didn't you?
> 
> I had my pick so I know damn well what I'm talking about.
> 
> ...


I don't think this is necessarily the issue. I happened upon meeting her and we really hit it off personality wise so I jumped in. I have had girlfriends with bigger breasts in the past. I've stayed in this relationship because I really value her personality


----------



## 353250 (12 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> So you are a liar too?


No she is beautiful


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

geoffc said:


> I'm in reasonably good shape, certainly have a more developed chest than the average man. This post isn't about what I look like though


Yes it is what you look like. You are acting like you are some extremely fit man who is settling for your girlfriend.

I am a very fit man who chose so I think you're being immature and ridiculous regardless of your fitness level.

If you could get a woman who you were attracted to, why didn't you?

I sure as hell could.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

geoffc said:


> I don't think this is necessarily the issue. I happened upon meeting her and we really hit it off personality wise so I jumped in. I have had girlfriends with bigger breasts in the past. I've stayed in this relationship because I really value her personality


Then grow the hell up and own your choices.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

geoffc said:


> No she is beautiful


So she has a great personality and beautiful, but not good enough for you? You must be a choice man with lots of women beating down the door then.


----------



## 353250 (12 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> Yes it is what you look like. You are acting like you are some extremely fit man who is settling for your girlfriend.
> 
> I am a very fit man who chose so I think you're being immature and ridiculous regardless of your fitness level.
> 
> ...


There are different aspects to attraction. Just because I'm attracted to her personality and certain features of her physically doesn't mean I find all of her attractive or not attractive


----------



## 353250 (12 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> So she has a great personality and beautiful, but not good enough for you? You must be a choice man with lots of women beating down the door then.


This is a good point, why do I need more? why am I not happy with it? I thought I would be, but I miss the feeling of full breasts during sex and the look of them day to day


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

geoffc said:


> Yeah I need to find the strength to split OR stop caring about superficial things like this entirely. She really is a nice person. I'm being very indecisive and actually whether to split or not has dominated my thoughts recently.


Dude, noones giving you shyt for liking buxom women, you can like what you like. However, you come across as a weak user without any compassion or empathy, especially for someone you claim to love

How about telling your gf what you told us? She'll make the choice you're not man enough to make.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

geoffc said:


> There are different aspects to attraction. Just because I'm attracted to her personality and certain features of her physically doesn't mean I find all of her attractive or not attractive


Again, grow up. I dated models before I met my 5' nothing wife.

You are certainly not educating me about finding everything about your mate attractive and that goes for us as well.

I'm positive you aren't fully attractive in every way to your girlfriend.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

geoffc said:


> This is a good point, why do I need more? why am I not happy with it? I thought I would be, but I miss the feeling of full breasts during sex and the look of them day to day


Do you hear yourself? You are going to dump a beautiful woman with great personality that want to move in with you because of boobs?


----------



## 353250 (12 mo ago)

TXTrini said:


> Dude, noones giving you shyt for liking buxom women, you can like what you like. However, you come across as a weak user without any compassion or empathy, especially for someone you claim to love
> 
> How about telling your gf what you told us? She'll make the choice you're not man enough to make.


Yeah need to do this and just tell her how I feel. If it's meant to be we'll work out a solution, if not then so be it


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

geoffc said:


> Yeah need to do this and just tell her how I feel. If it's meant to be we'll work out a solution, if not then so be it


You're a real fine piece. Did you come here to yank people's chain. Or were you looking for people to support your ridiculously selfish "solution" for her to get a book job to pacify you?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

geoffc said:


> Yeah need to do this and just tell her how I feel. If it's meant to be we'll work out a solution, if not then so be it


Yes, go tell her that she has a great personality, but in the breast department she is just lacking.

Can I be there when you do?


----------



## 353250 (12 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Do you hear yourself? You are going to dump a beautiful woman with great personality that want to move in with you because of boobs?


That may be the best solution to stop wasting her time. What if it's 5 years down the line and I still feel this way?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

geoffc said:


> I liked our interpersonal chemistry and we have the same/similar interests in a lot of things.
> Virtually no cleavage, often she goes without a bra and just puts on nipple covers


Hmm that sounds pretty small. If she is super hot otherwise though then?

Dunno when I met my wife she was banging and her rack I was like wow (between C-D cup).


----------



## 353250 (12 mo ago)

TXTrini said:


> You're a real fine piece. Did you come here to yank people's chain. Or were you looking for people to support your ridiculously selfish "solution" for her to get a book job to pacify you?


You guys have been saying to end things with her, this at least leaves the door open for moving forward together


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> Pictures or it doesn't count!😋


Hahahah, I’m just wondering. Because he could be one of those guys who expects a F cup or something and she has D; but doesn’t seem that way.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

geoffc said:


> You guys have been saying to end things with her, this at least leaves the door open for moving forward together


Do keep up appraised of her reaction. Go look up Lorena Bobbit.


----------



## 353250 (12 mo ago)

TXTrini said:


> Do keep up appraised of her reaction. Go look up Lorena Bobbit.


Jesus. That's alarming. I hope she doesn't have any such negative feelings building up towards me due to any poor reactions on my part


----------



## 353250 (12 mo ago)

Thanks for your guys advice tonight, it's not easy to find people to talk to about this knowing I would come off as a complete ****


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TXTrini said:


> How about you lead by example and get a penis enlargement?
> 
> Seriously though, just breakup. You're wasting her fertility.


500cc's at least. A woman hasn't really lived until she can't walk for a week or needs hospitalization between having intercourse.😉


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

geoffc said:


> I agree it's not a great situation and I feel guilty about having led her on. I did not intend to though. We have great interpersonal chemistry so I wasn't minding things at first and figured I'd get used to it/over it. However I find myself constantly checking out women with more sizeable boobs like a child looking at something he can't have. *I really would like to try to get her to get augmentation instead of break up with her over it.*


WTAF did I just read? You seriously would ask her to undergo surgery for your benefit only? Go through all that pain just to please you??? Holy motherforking shirtballs.

This woman has already wasted two years of her life with you OP, PLEASE dump her so she can find a real man, who loves her as she is.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Do her a favor and don't tell her you're breaking up because of her breast size. Not only she's going to be brokenhearted, but also so insecure about her body type. You might not like her small boobs, but someone else might love her just the way she is. 

She doesn't deserve it. She hasn't done anything wrong. 

Be a gentleman and find another excuse to breakup.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

pastasauce79 said:


> Do her a favor and don't tell her you're breaking up because of her breast size. Not only she's going to be brokenhearted, but also so insecure about her body type. You might not like her small boobs, but someone else might love her just the way she is.
> 
> She doesn't deserve it. She hasn't done anything wrong.
> 
> Be a gentleman and find another excuse to breakup.


Yes, this. Do NOT be a shallow coward and tell her it's because she has small breasts. It will crush her and make her feel terrible about something she can't do anything about. Another man WILL love all of her.


----------



## GaLaxya (Sep 26, 2021)

geoffc said:


> Hi all, I'm on the verge of moving in with my girlfriend and I'm having serious relationship anxiety over this next step of commitment. We've been dating a couple of years and I feel that personality wise we're a good match and have good compatibility. However, physically I feel that I have settled for her in some ways (she is flat chested and on the shorter side, I find myself constantly wishing she had bigger or normal sized boobs) and I'm always thinking about what could be if I try going after another girl. Am I shallow to think this way? Will these feelings pass? Should I embrace the doubt and break up with her? I feel lost as to what the right move is here. To give some context she's late 20s and I just hit 30.


She deserves better.

You're an insecure man with issues to summerize what I am going to explain in a bit.

That is the reason why you're obsessed with women breasts.

There are many women out there who are left alone and rejected by their husbands suddenly who they thought was loving them after they had their breast amputated due to illness. 
You are that type of guy!!!

And let me say this: the obsession with large breasts isn't a natural dersire of men. It is a fetish and hence a psychological issue. 

In most cultures men aren't obsessed with breast size of women or depend on size to be attracted to a women. It is a result of Hollywood and pornindustry that insecure men like you feel this way. 

The size of breasts is also no indicator for fertility of a women, as older women and therefore less fertile women tend to have and get larger breasts.
I am just saying this as guys like you use this nonsense of 'fertility' as an excuse why they are attracted to bigger b**** as they want to believe their obsession indicates how manly they are.

No it doesn't. A real man doesn't deepend on size... 

And insecure men like you use as shallow things like this as an excuse to justify why they don't want be close to a woman. 


I am sorry for you, of you think of your girlfriend as being less worth and attractive due to her chest appearance. 

But next time you have a heavy chested woman, you'll going to say you don't want to move in with her because her hair is too dark or because she has a weird accent or her belly is too fat.


It only reflects that you've got issues to form deeper emotional bonds with women and or people in general.

This most likely derives from issues with your mother. Hence psychologically you are wired to see women as sex objects and this is the only way for you to connect to a woman without feeling threatend by her.

A womans body goes through a lot of changes through out her life. This can also including her chest size. A heavy chested woman can become a light chested one and vise versa.

But proper love isn't the result of physical appearance.
Nor is sexual desire.

Most people fall in love with someone who has a different physical appearance then they ever thought of. The sexual desire for healthy people derives from the admiration of a person as a whole being and therefore the desire to be close to this person.
It automatically makes them feel attrackted to the other person no matter what the person looks like.


The lack of your ability to emotionally bond and your fear of closeness to a woman is also reflected now in your fear to move in with her.

I don't know if you are unserstanding this.
There is a reason you mention her chest size although you initially started by saying you are scared to move in with her.

You lack emotional insight or intelligence and hence you are unable to understand your own emotions. This why you suddenly come up with the size of her chest and her appearance.

But exactly this lack of emotional intelligence is also the reason why yo've got this fixation on a womens physical appearance.

It is one and the same issue. 

I don't mean lack of emotional intelligence as an insult. I just call it like this to descripe that you are emotional rather immature and blind to see what you really feel.


Sorry, but I can't help it, but I have to say this:

I wish your girlfriend to get out of the relationship with you as you are not a good catch.
And I hope she'll never find out what you think.
Mostly, because you are a toxic person and your idea of sexually isn't the reality of a healthy relationship.
Those thoughts aren't the result of a healthy and strong mind.
It is going to wrack her only for no healthy reason knowing her partner looks down on her because of the way she looks.

This isn't a healthy relationship and the reason is you.

Last but not least:

What do you actually have to offer to your girlfriend? Do you look like Chris Hemsworth?

Next time you complain a woman doesn't loon like those st*p*d porn stars you are watching, look into a mirror...


----------



## GaLaxya (Sep 26, 2021)

GaLaxya said:


> She deserves better.
> 
> You're an insecure man with issues to summerize what I am going to explain in a bit.
> 
> ...


I am not sure, but I hope you get why and how your relationship anxiety relates to you being emotionally immature and insecure and as a result you need to objectify women in order to feel you are sexually and emotionally in a safe place.

Her boobs are not the problem, your insecurity is the issue and this is why you are scared.


----------



## 353250 (12 mo ago)

GaLaxya said:


> I am not sure, but I hope you get why and how your relationship anxiety relates to you being emotionally immature and insecure and as a result you need to objectify women in order to feel you are sexually and emotionally in a safe place.
> 
> Her boobs are not the problem, your insecurity is the issue and this is why you are scared.





GaLaxya said:


> She deserves better.
> 
> You're an insecure man with issues to summerize what I am going to explain in a bit.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks, this was a great post and I do think I'm emotionally immature and being insecure about this. I'm going to try to be more self-aware and figure out where this is coming from. I don't know if I'm sexualizing my mom subconsciously like you're saying but it's definitely an unhealthy mindset and completely not fair to my gf


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

People have preferences on what they are attracted to. If you aren't physically attracted to her, there's nothing you can do to change that. You've given it two years.
Unfortunately, it's time to let her know that you don't think the two of you are meant for each other and break up. 
Yes, it's going to be terrible for both of you, but you are wasting her time. It's worse to stay with someone that you aren't attracted to because you don't want to hurt her feelings than it is to set her free to find someone who loves all of her. 
Before I had children, I was in the ibtc. There was no shortage of interested men. Her breasts won't keep her from finding a better match.
Don't tell her it's her breasts. Tell her that you have been giving it a lot of thought and realize that you two are not meant for each other. Tell her she's wonderful and you know she'll find someone who can meet her needs, but you aren't that man. "It's not you. It's me."
It stinks, but, as someone else mentioned, don't waste her fertility. She's on a clock. Honor her.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

geoffc said:


> I liked our interpersonal chemistry and we have the same/similar interests in a lot of things.
> Virtually no cleavage, often she goes without a bra and just puts on nipple covers


You need to examine yourself young man (actually at 30 you are not that young though you ought to have grown up by now). How would you feel if she said, I love everything about you and us but your girth is not what I expect or desire, would you consider getting surgery? Please let her go, so she can go find a man who loves all of her and is grown up enough to know what he wants. Let her go.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

geoffc said:


> I agree it's not a great situation and I feel guilty about having led her on. I did not intend to though. We have great interpersonal chemistry so I wasn't minding things at first and figured I'd get used to it/over it. However I find myself constantly checking out women with more sizeable boobs like a child looking at something he can't have. I really would like to try to get her to get augmentation instead of break up with her over it.


Where do you live now, you do have your own place, car, career, and are financially stable, right?

If moving in with the gf is to provide any if the above because you're still living at home or with a roommate, you're not ready.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

geoffc said:


> You guys have been saying to end things with her, this at least leaves the door open for moving forward together


What did you think you'd accomplish with this obviously contradictory statement?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

geoffc said:


> I agree it's not a great situation and I feel guilty about having led her on. I did not intend to though. We have great interpersonal chemistry so I wasn't minding things at first and figured I'd get used to it/over it. However I find myself constantly checking out women with more sizeable boobs like a child looking at something he can't have. I really would like to try to get her to get augmentation instead of break up with her over it.


Seriously??????? How about you stop comparing this poor woman with others. 
You don't deserve her.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ccpowerslave said:


> Hmm that sounds pretty small. If she is super hot otherwise though then?
> 
> Dunno when I met my wife she was banging and her rack I was like wow (between C-D cup).


Good grief. There is more to life that big boobs. 🤨


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

geoffc said:


> Yeah need to do this and just tell her how I feel. If it's meant to be we'll work out a solution, if not then so be it


There is no solution unless she agrees to have a totally unnecessary operation and put her health at risk which I sincerely hope she doesn't.
You don't love her, let her find a real man who will. 
Oh and stop watching porn of women with large boobs.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

How big are her nipples?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> How big are her nipples?


A question I didn't foresee.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Women with wide set breasts won't have cleavage either. Of course, special bras can help with that. 

OP, you are not physically attracted to her. Move on.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

geoffc said:


> I liked our interpersonal chemistry and we have the same/similar interests in a lot of things.
> Virtually no cleavage, often she goes without a bra and just *puts on nipple covers*


OMG why?
one of the best things about tiny boobs is the nipples sticking thru the shirt!

there are a lot of men who are actually turned on by tiny ones! they worship them.

is there any chance you could become one of them? How about watching some small titty porn, see if you can become arroused by this particular kink?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

OP... have you tried big ones before? Or are you a big-titty-virgin?


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Nobody is faulting you for being attracted to big breasts. This sounds like a classic, you chose someone you weren't wildly attracted to and then expect THEM to change. Please don't ask her to get augmentation. You will lose a girlfriend AND make her feel like she is lacking. That is the kind of damage to self esteem that will never go away for her. Another smart guy will love her as she is. Just let her go. 

And the reason people were mentioning how you look (which I assume isn't great, because you keep avoiding the question outside of saying what a chesty guy you are) is because you are expecting some sort of porn star/model but she is s real person. I think you have 2 problems: 1) you have a lot of personal growth to do before you have a relationship with anyone 2) you need to cut back on the porn, man. It's warping your brain. 

Really think about yourself. Do you think YOU measure up to the studliest guy she walks past in the street? If the answer is maybe not, cm'on man. These are not the thoughts of a grown person.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Talker67 said:


> is there any chance you could become one of them? How about watching some small titty porn, see if you can become arroused by this particular kink?


Well, he's had years of first-hand (pun no intended) experience... obviously, he doesn't like them and no porn is going to change his mind. My hunch is that he never had a well-endowed girlfriend and therefore is obsessed about it. I've had small, medium and large-chested girlfriends and I loved them all, but my choice is the larger breast. Not massive, mind you...


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

In Absentia said:


> Well, he's had years of first-hand (pun no intended) experience... obviously, he doesn't like them and no porn is going to change his mind. My hunch is that he never had a well-endowed girlfriend and therefore is obsessed about it. I've had small, medium and large-chested girlfriends and I loved them all, but my choice is the larger breast. Not massive, mind you...


i don't know about that. We can, to some extent, train ourself on what turns ourselves on or not. If he discovered a group of men who worship small breasts, and look at some of the pictures and videos they post, he might find that erotic.

but yeah, some guys just want the biggest boobs available that are physically possible. he might be one of those guys.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Talker67 said:


> i don't know about that. We can, to some extent, train ourself on what turns ourselves on or not. If he discovered a group of men who worship small breasts, and look at some of the pictures and videos they post, he might find that erotic.
> 
> but yeah, some guys just want the biggest boobs available that are physically possible. he might be one of those guys.


You might be right...


----------



## GaLaxya (Sep 26, 2021)

As I sad, you are a toxic person. You even consider her getting surgery. so sick and has nothing to do with love.

I am so sorry for every woman who falls for you. 
I hope she realises what toxic person you are.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

joannacroc said:


> Nobody is faulting you for being attracted to big breasts.


Well there is one…



Diana7 said:


> Good grief. There is more to life that big boobs. 🤨


Found it!

BTW OP is not saying big, he’s saying any. 

Clearly his mistake for going this far with the relationship if it’s really a deal breaker but there’s nothing wrong with wanting your wife or girlfriend to have physical characteristics you like.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

a possible idea. I just checked out Fetlife for small titty groups, and there are a number of them there. and one kind of common theme i read was "i used to be self conscious about my small breasts, but being on here and seeing all the positive comments from you guys, really helped!"

So....maybe you need to get her that sort of attention? Suggest she set up a profile on fet life. have her join these groups, and let the compliments on her small breasts roll in. It will do wonders for her ego. and, similarly, seeing other men complimenting her might make you a little jealous, and start to appreciate her more.

If she realizes that some men find her breasts very sexy, she will probably start ACTING more sexy, and that would turn you on too


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Talker67 said:


> OMG why?
> one of the best things about tiny boobs is the nipples sticking thru the shirt!
> 
> there are a lot of men who are actually turned on by tiny ones! they worship them.
> ...


Maybe she doesnt want to show them off to everyone?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Talker67 said:


> a possible idea. I just checked out Fetlife for small titty groups, and there are a number of them there. and one kind of common theme i read was "i used to be self conscious about my small breasts, but being on here and seeing all the positive comments from you guys, really helped!"
> 
> So....maybe you need to get her that sort of attention? Suggest she set up a profile on fet life. have her join these groups, and let the compliments on her small breasts roll in. It will do wonders for her ego. and, similarly, seeing other men complimenting her might make you a little jealous, and start to appreciate her more.
> 
> If she realizes that some men find her breasts very sexy, she will probably start ACTING more sexy, and that would turn you on too


The trouble isn't her not liking her breasts. It's him not liking them.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ccpowerslave said:


> Well there is one…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't saying that to the op but to you.
Thankfully some men are not so fixated on one thing.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

At least if you are honest about why you are breaking up with her she will realise what a dork you are and be glad you are gone. 
No harm that you like larger breasts and seem obsessed by them, but to waste 2 years of her life is just awful. 
She can find a guy who loves her as she is. 

Oh and what happens if you meet a lady with large breasts and she gets breast cancer? Or she has breast enlargements but has to have them removed for health reasons?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Talker67 said:


> OMG why?
> one of the best things about tiny boobs is the nipples sticking thru the shirt!
> 
> there are a lot of men who are actually turned on by tiny ones! they worship them.
> ...


Really?

Because there are a million places it's inappropriate and offensive to have your "nipples sticking through your shirt". I'm not going to list them because it should be apparent to adults.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> I wasn't saying that to the op but to you.
> Thankfully some men are not so fixated on one thing.


I think the issue here is the OP spent so much time settling. 

There’s nothing wrong with being attracted to someone based on physical characteristics.

Secondary sex characteristics like breasts in females serve an important role in sexual selection.

Back to the OP’s issue, I do know someone who got breast augmentation that her boyfriend at the time paid for. They’re not together now.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

ccpowerslave said:


> Well there is one…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right. You don't stay in a sexual relationship for 2 years with someone you aren't really attracted to.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> I think the issue here is the OP spent so much time settling.


Bullseye. I would say he was wasting her time more than him settling.

For a man that knows what he wants in a woman, he certainly doesn't seem to have what it takes to get her.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

One thing for sure, if she wasn't insecure about her breast already she will be once they have this conversation. I feel bad for the woman


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Livvie said:


> Right. You don't stay in a sexual relationship for 2 years with someone you aren't really attracted to.


Yes, but she is a nice person and beautiful... if she only would get that augmentation...


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Livvie said:


> Really?
> 
> Because there are a million places it's inappropriate and offensive to have your "nipples sticking through your shirt". I'm not going to list them because it should be apparent to adults.


and going out to a bar or nightclub or concert would NOT be one of those inappropriate places. in fact those would be exactly the places he would want to be seen with his sexy GF


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

In Absentia said:


> Well, he's had years of first-hand (pun no intended) experience... obviously, he doesn't like them and no porn is going to change his mind. My hunch is that he never had a well-endowed girlfriend and therefore is obsessed about it. I've had small, medium and large-chested girlfriends and I loved them all, but my choice is the larger breast. Not massive, mind you...


Yeah in this case though the OP isn’t even able to provide a cup size. That’s like missing straight up.

I went out with a girl in college briefly who had maybe an A/B cup (sadly I never got to examine closely because she wasn’t interested). She had other characteristics that made up for it like her hip to waist ratio but at least she had something going on.

Absolutely zero chest like a man who doesn’t lift weights I wouldn’t be into it I think. Just like a woman with other missing secondary sexual characteristics like hips.

The 2 years thing is harsh. Agree with the sentiment that the break up would be devastating. Can imagine the other way, “Your junk is too small.” Two years down the toilet, ugh…


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> Back to the OP’s issue, I do know someone who got breast augmentation that her boyfriend at the time paid for. They’re not together now.


LoL! That would be ironic justice. She sgrees to augmentation, he pays for it and she trades up.😈


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> LoL! That would be ironic justice. She sgrees to augmentation, he pays for it and she trades up.😈


I’m sure her current husband appreciates it hahah.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

geoffc said:


> I agree it's not a great situation and I feel guilty about having led her on. I did not intend to though. We have great interpersonal chemistry so I wasn't minding things at first and figured I'd get used to it/over it. However I find myself constantly checking out women with more sizeable boobs like a child looking at something he can't have. I really would like to try to get her to get augmentation instead of break up with her over it.


I think what you need to do is be single and get a few years on you so that you mature. There is no way of knowing if a few years of life experience will change your priorities, but I would sure find out about that, because right now you're the guy who thinks the most important thing about women is boobs. I realize you really like this woman, but when you think about how ridiculous it is that boobs are what's holding you back, there just needs to be some change on your end and it needs to come with life experience. I think maybe you need to go date some women with boobs and see if that makes all the difference or not.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I think what you need to do is be single and get a few years on you so that you mature. There is no way of knowing if a few years of life experience will change your priorities, but I would sure find out about that, because right now you're the guy who thinks the most important thing about women is boobs. I realize you really like this woman, but when you think about how ridiculous it is that boobs are what's holding you back, there just needs to be some change on your end and it needs to come with life experience. I think maybe you need to go date some women with boobs and see if that makes all the difference or not.


Trouble is he is 30 so should know better. 
I suspect he may well live to regret his decision. He may not find such a nice lady again. That's not a reason to stay though, she deserves better.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

In Absentia said:


> Yes, but she is a nice person and beautiful... if she only would get that augmentation...


The thing is that if she is that small she wouldn't be able to get really big enlargements anyway. Unless maybe she got slightly larger ones in stages but each operation carried risks.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ccpowerslave said:


> I think the issue here is the OP spent so much time settling.
> 
> There’s nothing wrong with being attracted to someone based on physical characteristics.
> 
> ...


As I see it its like me meeting a guy, dating him for 2 years, both falling in love but ending it because he is 6 inches in instead of 7 or 8. There is no way I would do that if I loved him.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> As I see it its like me meeting a guy, dating him for 2 years, both falling in love but ending it because he is 6 inches in instead of 7 or 8. There is no way I would do that if I loved him.


No this is more like he’s 2”, you can tell he is 2” from when you start going out, it doesn’t do it for you at all and then 2 years later you snap out of it and go what am I doing?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

pastasauce79 said:


> Do her a favor and don't tell her you're breaking up because of her breast size. Not only she's going to be brokenhearted, but also so insecure about her body type. You might not like her small boobs, but someone else might love her just the way she is.
> 
> She doesn't deserve it. She hasn't done anything wrong.
> 
> Be a gentleman and find another excuse to breakup.


Yeah, but on the plus side, if he tells her, she has a legit reason to think less of him and that might make it easier for her to move on. Otherwise I'm afraid she's going to be completely baffled.

I have some personal experience with this. I had a guy I was in love who was hanging around all the time but never tried to have sex. This went on for 3 years. When I had enough of it, I cornered him and made him tell me why. He told me he likes big boobs. My immediate thought was, then why have you been hanging around here for 3 years playing with my heart.

I questioned my own sanity and wondered if I had imagined the whole thing. Then yours down the line after he'd moved to the West Coast and was married, he confessed
the reason why there was no sex is because he had ED from childhood trauma. Now I don't doubt that he also liked big boobs, but the woman he married was not above average in that department.

But at least I had a reason. It turned out to be only a half truth but it gave me something to make me think I wasn't just going crazy and to think less of him about.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I will add that if she is super skinny and always been that way, once she puts on some weight, she will have more boobs, and once she gets pregnant she will have more boobs. If one has been skinny their whole life, when they gain a few pounds and get some boobs those boobs don't necessarily go away when they lose the weight again. Speaking from personal experience.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ccpowerslave said:


> No this is more like he’s 2”, you can tell he is 2” from when you start going out, it doesn’t do it for you at all and then 2 years later you snap out of it and go what am I doing?


Nope. It doesn't take 2 years. He will have had this discontentment for ages I suspect. 



Was telling my husband about this thread earlier. He said for two years ago this guy has been having sex with her and now wants to discard her for not being his 'ideal' type.

Oh and I am not worried about things like size. The right person is the right person regardless


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

geoffc said:


> Hi all, I'm on the verge of moving in with my girlfriend and I'm having serious relationship anxiety over this next step of commitment. We've been dating a couple of years and I feel that personality wise we're a good match and have good compatibility. However, physically I feel that I have settled for her in some ways (she is flat chested and on the shorter side, I find myself constantly wishing she had bigger or normal sized boobs) and I'm always thinking about what could be if I try going after another girl. Am I shallow to think this way? Will these feelings pass? Should I embrace the doubt and break up with her? I feel lost as to what the right move is here. To give some context she's late 20s and I just hit 30.


I think you should break up with her. Yes she will be upset. But you are not going to be happy. It's obvious you feel you settled. You don't really want to move in and you won't really want to be married but you'll do it because you are a stupid afraid SOB. You are so afraid of being alone you keep someone around you don't want to be with. I guess cause you want sex or like a few of the traits she brings to the table.

These feelings will not pass. You are 30 years old and you are wasting her marriage and fertile years. Please stop. You may just be adverse to any kind of commitment. That isn't her problem. Please stop wasting her time. 

We've seen it here before. You'll be back in 10 years complaining that she forced you to move in, get married and have kids an you just aren't into her and her small boobs. Then you'll be whining because you've told her to get an augmentation and she won't. Or she did but 10 years later had to have it removed and you are really unhappy with the removal and was trying to talk her into even bigger but she has put her food down and doesn't want the chemicals in her body.

Just stop. Stop now. Break up with her. It is the best thing you can do for her and yourself.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> Oh and I am not worried about things like size. The right person is the right person regardless


I had you pegged as a size queen. Mind blown.


----------



## 353250 (12 mo ago)

This is "Men's Clubhouse" so I'm not sure why I have women posting here. If I wanted female opinions I would've posted in a different forum


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

geoffc said:


> This is "Men's Clubhouse" so I'm not sure why I have women posting here. If I wanted female opinions I would've posted in a different forum


Welcome to this century. There are no rules about female posting in the men's forum.

Like I said you are a coward. You can't even take a woman's opinion. PLease for the love of god tell her you aren't that attracted to her because she has small boobs. I guarantee she already feels the less than coming from you but she doesn't know why she is less than in your eyes.

She may even have low enough self esteem to get the breast augmentation.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Here's yet one of the threads about this. While I think you are very shallow it doesn't change that fact that you won't be happy in the future so why not just be a man and end it. Find a woman who makes you completely happy instead of kinda happy. It really isn't good for you and isn't fair for her. 

Difficulty with arousal / desire


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Yeah, but on the plus side, if he tells her, she has a legit reason to think less of him and that might make it easier for her to move on. Otherwise I'm afraid she's going to be completely baffled.


I don't agree with this. Why giving him the time of the day? He deserves nothing from her. That would boost his ego. 

She's going to be brokenhearted. She's going to be insecure about herself. This is what happened to me.

I dated someone who broke up with me after 2 years. I was baffled because I thought we were happy together. His reasons were shallow, and that put a lot of insecurities and doubts about my value as a woman, as a partner. 

I went back to the dating pool scared and with a low self-esteem. Once I met other men who were really into me, then I realized I wasn't the problem. 

He has no "cojones." She deserves a better partner. He needs to realize, karma is a b****. He'd better be prepared for it!


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

geoffc said:


> This is "Men's Clubhouse" so I'm not sure why I have women posting here. If I wanted female opinions I would've posted in a different forum


Lol!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ccpowerslave said:


> I had you pegged as a size queen. Mind blown.


For me it's the man himself who is sexy


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Just don't keep her hanging on another 2 years.


----------



## GaLaxya (Sep 26, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> No this is more like he’s 2”, you can tell he is 2” from when you start going out, it doesn’t do it for you at all and then 2 years later you snap out of it and go what am I doing?


No, you can't compare boobs with p****.
A p*** has functional purposes.
I have experienced it. It isn't funny if it keeps slipping out over and over again. Believe me! 

A woman also doesn't have to take out her boobs out in order to have sex by nature.
But you have to take out a p**** in order to have sex.

Boobs are not essential to have actual sex or reproduciton. Same as ears, haircolour or shoe size.

Otherwise most women would have big boobs, but this isn't the fact. 

Small boobed women are not sexually dysfunctional anatomically, but 2'' are making a men sexual dysfunctional.

2'' is an abnormal size and a rarety. It isn't something normal. 

Small boobs are normal as the size is just a result of fad being stored in this area, but doesn't effect the function of the breast which is to feed a baby not to arouse men.
As I said, this is a western civilisation phenomenom.

How many women do you think have small boobs? This isn't a matter of only 0.1% of females, while 2'' would be something like this. Maybe 30-50% of women have A and B cups. Hence it is absoöutely normal. Even not having any visible boob isn't anything abnormal pr makes a women physically incapable of having proper sex.

All those porn stars you are watching mainly have implants. This makes men nowadays believe that this is how normal women looks like.
Most guys can't even distinguish between real and fake boobs. Isn't it sad...

As I said previously it is all in the head of some men maybe due to mother issues or other things that went wrong in their life, if they become so dependend on big boobs.

You might compare it to bold men rather. I never fancied one. They look nothing sexy to me. Rather funny. But a lot of women don't fancy them.
But a lot of other women do actually like it.
And to mw it is a psychological issue and has nothing to do with them being less manly or able to perform sex. 

But once you are in love you see the person in a different light.
That is the whole purpose of falling in love.

My god, it is all psychology. Psychology that makes us also desire rubbing our slimy orifices and eversions against each other, touch them and put them in our mouth or stick our tongues into them. In reality all those things look horrible, but once we are in love or aroused it all becomes oh so desirerable.

I doubt he ian't attracted to her, otherwise he wouldn't have sex with her at all. 
He ia just not getting the same experience as he gets from j**** looking at women he can never reach with big boobs. Women that pretend they are aroused and who are behind the screen of his computer.
Maybe he dodn't even ever slept with a big busted woman at all.

There isn't anything wrong if some men say they like bigger boobs, but if your relationship deepends on it there is seriously something wrong.

His story sounds more as if he, now that they want to move in together, suddenly wants to oppt out and he thinks it is because of her boobs.

C'mon! This is ruddiculous!

Reminds mw of Joey Triviani with his funny excuses to get out of relationships with woman.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

ccpowerslave said:


> I dunno I went to Home Depot this morning and started a couple house projects outside when I got up. My wife came out in her PJs to survey the work and approved and told me to hurry up because she was going to take a shower.
> 
> She is a 38D and I made ample use of this fact this morning.
> 
> I love it!


What does this have to do with the OP and his problem of small breasted girlfriend.?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Anastasia6 said:


> What does this have to do with the OP and his problem of small breasted girlfriend.?


There was an assertion above that breasts are not functional and I disagree.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

ccpowerslave said:


> There was an assertion above that breasts are not functional and I disagree.


Functional???

They have the same functionality as long legs or soft skin or long/thick/curly hair.

They can be an attractant, but they aren't FUNCTIONAL as to the sex act like a mouth, hand, penis, vagina.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Livvie said:


> Functional???
> 
> They have the same functionality as long legs or soft skin or long/thick/curly hair.
> 
> They can be an attractant, but they aren't FUNCTIONAL as to the sex act like a mouth, hand, penis, vagina.


Hmm well they can be used functionally I have done it.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> Hmm well they can be used functionally I have done it.


Yeah but for the most part they are purely ornamental


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Livvie said:


> Functional???
> 
> They have the same functionality as long legs or soft skin or long/thick/curly hair.
> 
> They can be an attractant, but they aren't FUNCTIONAL as to the sex act like a mouth, hand, penis, vagina.


I disagree. My boobs are very functional during sex. One of my worst fears is getting breast cancer and losing one or both of my breasts. I enjoy boob play more than anything else during sex!

I don't blame the OP for liking big boobs. I like certain type of men. I don't like the guy has been lying to his girlfriend for 2 years!!


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

geoffc said:


> This is "Men's Clubhouse" so I'm not sure why I have women posting here. If I wanted female opinions I would've posted in a different forum


Are you sure you are actually 30. I sure hope I wasn't so immature at 30.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Yeah but for the most part they are purely ornamental


My wife’s hips and breasts there’s not a single time we share a sexual encounter where I am not all over them.

So being flat as a pancake would be em not great. Now if I picked that for 2 years well then… different story.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> My wife’s hips and breasts there’s not a single time we share a sexual encounter where I am not all over them.
> 
> So being flat as a pancake would be em not great. Now if I picked that for 2 years well then… different story.


Yeah, it isn't so much that he doesn't like a flat chested women. To each his own! But being with her years and only making it an issue when it comes time to move in together? That is pretty messed up. He can't hate it that much.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ccpowerslave said:


> I dunno I went to Home Depot this morning and started a couple house projects outside when I got up. My wife came out in her PJs to survey the work and approved and told me to hurry up because she was going to take a shower.
> 
> She is a 38D and I made ample use of this fact this morning.
> 
> I love it!


So you wouldn't love her or fancy her if she was a size b or c?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> So you wouldn't love her or fancy her if she was a size b or c?


No we’re not talking about that we’re talking about zero. The OP couldn’t even say a cup size.

The bartender at the pub we went to for lunch today she was probably an A. But she had hips and a waist and more then absolutely zero.

The OP here is talking about literally zero.

I think zero could maybe be ok but if you’re starting to date I would never pick that in a million years. The first time I went out with my wife she wore a tank top and her assets were popping out and I was like yes please thank you!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Well, this conversation certainly took a turn. To summarize, boobs are only functional if you're a baby or act like one.  Everybody happy now?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

ccpowerslave said:


> My wife’s hips and breasts there’s not a single time we share a sexual encounter where I am not all over them.
> 
> So being flat as a pancake would be em not great. Now if I picked that for 2 years well then… different story.


There was a guy I loved grabbing the hair of.... that doesn't mean it was functional to actual sex. We could have had sex if he were to become bald.

His hair was ornamental and enjoyable, yes. But we could have FUNCTIONAL SEX without it. 

Just like people can have functional sex without big boobs.

Women around the world with small breasts, or even breasts removed due to cancer, can and do have FUNCTIONAL SEX.

You can **** without big boobs.Yeah, you really can. 

It's a preference, not a needed body part in order for the mechanics of ****ing.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Livvie said:


> It's a preference, not a needed body part in order for the mechanics of ****ing.


You can actually press them together and then put the hot dog in the bun so to speak. 🌭


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Well, this conversation certainly took a turn. To summarize, boobs are only functional if you're a baby or act like one.  Everybody happy now?


I will not deny this.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ccpowerslave said:


> No we’re not talking about that we’re talking about zero. The OP couldn’t even say a cup size.
> 
> The bartender at the pub we went to for lunch today she was probably an A. But she had hips and a waist and more then absolutely zero.
> 
> ...


He didn't say she had no boobs at all, but that she had no cleavage. You can easily be a size b or even c and have no cleavage. 
So I guess you wouldnt love your wife if she had v small boobs?

I admire this lady for not going along with this obsession to have boob jobs. That says to me that she has pretty good self esteem. That is until she is told she isn't good enough anymore.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> You can actually press them together and then put the hot dog in the bun so to speak. 🌭


If you're a wiener.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

*
There hasn't been much discussion re OP's wandering eyes, and where that will lead down the road if they were to get hitched.

*
One man's flat chested is another man's supermodel fantasy. Let her be with a guy that can't wait to undress her every time he sees her. You're denying her a man that will celebrate the day he met her and worship her gorgeous body.

*
It's been said by others, be a decent guy and let her go.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> You can easily be a size b or even c and have no cleavage.
> So I guess you wouldnt love your wife if she had v small boobs?


I have been with my wife for 25 years and experienced lots of boobs. Fortunately she also has hips and a waist so yeah I think it would be fine.

That’s different than the OP. OP messed up. If he likes boobs to where he can’t see staying with her it’s not like her boobs shrank they were always like that.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

It's like a a woman in a relationship for 2 years and about to move in w a bald guy and then having second thoughts because he's bald and she's really sexually attracted to hair on a dude. She should have realized bald doesn’t work for her long before 2 years in.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Livvie said:


> It's like a a woman in a relationship for 2 years and about to move in w a bald guy and then having second thoughts because he's bald and she's really sexually attracted to hair on a dude. She should have realized bald doesn’t work for her long before 2 years in.


This exactly.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Livvie said:


> There was a guy I loved grabbing the hair of.... that doesn't mean it was functional to actual sex. We could have had sex if he were to become bald.
> 
> His hair was ornamental and enjoyable, yes. But we could have FUNCTIONAL SEX without it.
> 
> ...


I might be in the minority here, but I don't like sex without boob play. 

I can have big "O's" from boob play. My boobs are very functional. 

Lucky me.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

pastasauce79 said:


> I might be in the minority here, but I don't like sex without boob play.
> 
> I can have big "O's" from boob play. My boobs are very functional.
> 
> Lucky me.


That's great. 

Just like some women can orgasm from having their neck or thighs kissed and bitten.

Lots of boob fat (what gives them large size) still isn't needed to have sex with someone. And isn't needed to make nipples sensitive. Nerve endings do that, not the fat in larger boobs.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

geoffc said:


> No she is beautiful


Listen, you came here for advice, and so I'm going to give it to you.

You're looking at the WRONG things. You say she has a good personality, the two of you have good chemistry, you get along with each other, you say she's beautiful, but you're thinking about breaking up with her because of the size of her breasts and she's short?

You're focusing on things that in the big picture mean NOTHING!! Do you know how hard it is to find someone that you have great chemistry with and a great personality? You're focusing on physical attributes that are going to fade as the years go by and the things you have with this woman RIGHT NOW will be even more valuable as the years go by.

This is NOT about what kind of woman you can get. You just don't have the maturity and wisdom to appreciate how blessed you are to have this woman.

When you focus on physical attributes you know what's going to happen? You'll NEVER be satisfied. You'll find yourself lusting after women with bigger breasts no matter how big your girlfriends breasts are. Or wanting a taller woman. Or weighs less or whatever.

What if your girlfriend was like this? Wanting someone taller, or making more money, or more material possessions, or was more endowed than you??? You see where this superficial mindset only leads to misery because you don't know who you are and if you don't know who you are (and what's really important and has true value) how in the world are you going to see this in someone else?

So break up with her, she deserves better and it's obvious you can't give her the most important thing that every relationship needs in order to make it over time and that's trust.

The ironic thing is, there's a really strong possibility that you're going to be driven by your lust of big breasts and that's what You'll focus on and one day you'll wake up with this woman with large breasts feeling empty and wanting what you had with the woman that's in your life right now (strong chemistry, great personality, and the two of you getting along so well, and she loved you for YOU).

Physical beauty in the big picture means nothing. Inner beauty trumps it every single time. What kind of heart does she have?

Is she there for you when you're sick, is she trustworthy, is she loyal, dependable, would she be a good mother, is she a good friend, is she stable, does she have your back no matter what, etc etc....these are things that truly matter and focusing on the size of her breasts, to be honest with you, makes you sound like a kid in high school.

Be careful what you wish for young man. Time to grow the F up!! What makes it even more puzzling is, despite focusing on the wrong things, you say she's beautiful.

You are clueless to what you already have with her.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

pastasauce79 said:


> I might be in the minority here, but I don't like sex without boob play.
> 
> I can have big "O's" from boob play. My boobs are very functional.
> 
> Lucky me.


I think just about every woman enjoys foreplay, but how big her boobs are has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

pastasauce79 said:


> I might be in the minority here, but I don't like sex without boob play.
> 
> I can have big "O's" from boob play. My boobs are very functional.
> 
> Lucky me.


Boob-only orgasms really rock!

but back on topic.....


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

sideways said:


> Listen, you came here for advice, and so I'm going to give it to you.
> 
> You're looking at the WRONG things. You say she has a good personality, the two of you have good chemistry, you get along with each other, you say she's beautiful, but you're thinking about breaking up with her because of the size of her breasts and she's short?
> 
> ...


this is good advice. 
From people who have been married a long time....the things that hold together the marriage usually are NOT the wife's boob size!


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

geoffc said:


> Hi all, I'm on the verge of moving in with my girlfriend and I'm having serious relationship anxiety over this next step of commitment. We've been dating a couple of years and I feel that personality wise we're a good match and have good compatibility. However, physically I feel that I have settled for her in some ways (she is flat chested and on the shorter side, I find myself constantly wishing she had bigger or normal sized boobs) and I'm always thinking about what could be if I try going after another girl. Am I shallow to think this way? Will these feelings pass? Should I embrace the doubt and break up with her? I feel lost as to what the right move is here. To give some context she's late 20s and I just hit 30.


If you don't like her flat chest, you don't love her' its that simple. it's not shallow, maybe a little, but the truth is that if you love someone, you really don't give a crap if they have no tits. ****, if my wife grew a ****, i'd still love her.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Livvie said:


> That's great.
> 
> Just like some women can orgasm from having their neck or thighs kissed and bitten.
> 
> Lots of boob fat (what gives them large size) still isn't needed to have sex with someone. And isn't needed to make nipples sensitive. Nerve endings do that, not the fat in larger boobs.


I know this. 

My point is for some couples boobs are functional. That's all.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I think just about every woman enjoys foreplay, but how big her boobs are has nothing to do with it.


How do we know size has nothing to do with it? I really wonder if more breast tissue means better sensation? I don't know.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> there’s nothing wrong with wanting your wife or girlfriend to have physical characteristics you like.


No, but there is everything wrong with even thinking about asking your girlfriend to have surgery to get those physical characteristics.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

pastasauce79 said:


> How do we know size has nothing to do with it? I really wonder if more breast tissue means better sensation? I don't know.


What I read is that it's the nerves around the nipples. But I think you have the same number of nerves no matter how big your nipples are 😄


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

pastasauce79 said:


> I know this.
> 
> My point is for some couples boobs are functional. That's all.


But really nothing is quite as functional as just getting along with each other, personality.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

pastasauce79 said:


> How do we know size has nothing to do with it? I really wonder if more breast tissue means better sensation? I don't know.


Fat doesn't have nerve endings. If you lost 30 pounds and your breasts lost fat weight they would still have the same nerve endings. 

Just like oif I lost an inch of fat weight from my stomach it would still have the same feeling when someone kissed it. Because fat is just fat.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Mybabysgotit said:


> If you don't like her flat chest, you don't love her' its that simple. it's not shallow, maybe a little, but the truth is that if you love someone, you really don't give a crap if they have no tits. **, if my wife grew a **, i'd still love her.


I don't know. He might love her as much as he can love anyone. Sometimes people just aren't finished playing the field.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

pastasauce79 said:


> I know this.
> 
> My point is for some couples boobs are functional. That's all.


i was going to ask "some of you people have sex without involving her boobs and nipples???"

but technically, the size of the boob does not affect how sensitive it is to rubbing/sucking. even small ones can get turned on that way


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Livvie said:


> Fat doesn't have nerve endings. If you lost 30 pounds and your breasts lost fat weight they would still have the same nerve endings.
> 
> Just like oif I lost an inch of fat weight from my stomach it would still have the same feeling when someone kissed it. Because fat is just fat.


I've always been puzzled why men are crazy about the boob sacks of fat but hate fat just about anywhere else on a woman's body.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

A study found that smaller ones are MORE sensitive because there is less fat around the glandular tissue.



https://www.sevendaysvt.com/vermont/are-big-boobs-more-or-less-sensitive-than-small-ones/Content?oid=30658501


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

frusdil said:


> No, but there is everything wrong with even thinking about asking your girlfriend to have surgery to get those physical characteristics.


True, you’d figure this would become an issue the first time the shirt comes off and it’s flatter than Kansas.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

pastasauce79 said:


> How do we know size has nothing to do with it? I really wonder if more breast tissue means better sensation? I don't know.


Actually I've heard the opposite is true. Large breasts are less sensitive. I can't remember the theory behind why.

Edit..
@Livvie beat me to it.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Mybabysgotit said:


> If you don't like her flat chest, you don't love her' its that simple. it's not shallow, maybe a little, but the truth is that if you love someone, you really don't give a crap if they have no tits. **, if my wife grew a **, i'd still love her.


I agree. My wife's breasts undoubtedly were part of the whole package that attracted me to her. She is a 34B BTW. I just don't understand how you get two years in. Probably told her you love her a thousand times, many sexual encounters, told her she's beautiful and now suddenly she isn't physically attractive enough to stay with. It's baffling.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I've always been puzzled why men are crazy about the boob sacks of fat but hate fat just about anywhere else on a woman's body.


I often wonder this myself, but I'll be damned if they aren't the most wonderful things to look at and touch, lol. My wife thinks it is because men tend to want what they don't have.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I often wonder this myself, but I'll be damned if they aren't the most wonderful things to look at and touch, lol. My wife thinks it is because men tend to want what they don't have.


That's a great theory. I'm honestly surprised that more men don't just get rest implants put on themselves since they like boobs so much.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

pastasauce79 said:


> I might be in the minority here, but I don't like sex without boob play.
> 
> I can have big "O's" from boob play. My boobs are very functional.
> 
> Lucky me.


Cant that happen with smaller boobs as well? I guess they all have the same nerve endings etc.


----------



## GaLaxya (Sep 26, 2021)

pastasauce79 said:


> How do we know size has nothing to do with it? I really wonder if more breast tissue means better sensation? I don't know.


Oh god No!!!

I went from A to B in my 20s, then from B to DD almost E in my mid mid 30s. Naturally. No surgery.

I didn't even realise until I couldn't put on my bra anymore because they suddenly were so much bigger.

My boobs still feel the same as they did before.
Also with an A cup boob play was possible, but I don't like it and never did. 

I assume by boob play it is meant squeezing boobs together and rubbing the male part in between.
I had such a big boob fetish boyfriend when I had smaller boobs and he did this with my boobs.

Due to my natural shape it takes some effort to achieve them getting together. Even now with my DD it is still not easy. It is actually still the ssme, but now that they are so big, I don't want men to do it as it puts preassure to the tissue and increases the risk of saggy boobs.

Also due to not having had big boobs as a young woman, my boobs are perfectly shaped now in my almost 40s.

I luckily left my Ex already before I got bigger boobs. Hr simply doesn't deserve touching my boobs and if I get such a type of men again, I say good by.
The thing is that this type of man doesn't care about the woman really. I talk about such extremes like OP.
Those people don't make love. A woman is just a sex toy to them.

I still have trauma from my ex's obsession with bog boobed women and what he did to me.
He never said it, but his actions and behaviour towards other women who had bigger boobs were clear.

Still with big boobs I feel fear being insufficient to men as I said, I still feel the same as I did before.
I don't see the difference when I look down on my boobs as the shape looks the same.
Just my bra is the evidence to me.

I don't know about the OPs partner. Maybe she had less then me by then, but boob play is even with an A cup possible deepending of the shape of the breast.

And shape differs. And A cup doesn't mean the breasts are totally flat. But it deepends.

Sex with me isn't technically different. My ex also was very happy about my oerformance and after he was out and sleeping with those women he thought were better for him he regreted not having me and tried to compliment me on how firm abd well in shape my body still was. But at this time my boobs still were B cup!
He also literally complained about the other women being boring in bed.
And I am not making things up!

I told him that he will never toucg my body again with a smile on my face.
What I never told him was, that he might consider that those other women were simply more experienced then me when I was with him and therefore bored with his egoistic performance in bed.

He was a bad lover. I didn't know this until I was out experiencing other men. Better men. Even when I had a small cup I was lucky to experience that a men can be sadisfied with my boobs.

Nevertheless, this trauma is still there kind of abd now with big boobs I keep questioning if a man I am with would also be into me, if my boobs were smaller.

Again, big boobs aren't functionally essential or have an effect on the sensation of a woman.
Been there, done that.

It is all just fantasy of some men...

And same as me OPs girlfriends boobs can get bigger with age. But I hope by then she has left him and is with someone who does love her for who she is.

I hope OP gets his big boobed lady, that is so brainless that she doesn't understand what is going on with him.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

If you are flat chested but you have big nipples, there is a lot of fun to be had...


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I wonder if he will be here in 10 years time unhappily married to a lady with big boobs but regretting leaving the love of his life just because she was too small for him.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> I wonder if he will be here in 10 years time unhappily married to a lady with big boobs but regretting leaving the love of his life just because she was too small for him.


wise words...


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Livvie said:


> A study found that smaller ones are MORE sensitive because there is less fat around the glandular tissue.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sevendaysvt.com/vermont/are-big-boobs-more-or-less-sensitive-than-small-ones/Content?oid=30658501


i clearly picked the wrong profession. 
i could do "studies" like that one....all day long


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

In Absentia said:


> If you are flat chested but you have big nipples, there is a lot of fun to be had...


why am i suddenly picturing Jennifer Aniston?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Talker67 said:


> Gosh, is that what everyone is talking about here?
> 
> its not what i was thinking.
> i was thinking rubbing the boobs, lightly, and avoiding the nipples. above the nipples, below the nipples. maybe using some massage oil.
> ...


Thank you for waking me up this morning!!!! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I've always been puzzled why men are crazy about the boob sacks of fat but hate fat just about anywhere else on a woman's body.


Everybody likes them. Women with bigger breasts have been shown to get better tips in service jobs from both men and women.

They are obviously not just fat like people get with weight gain.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Talker67 said:


> Gosh, is that what everyone is talking about here?
> 
> its not what i was thinking.
> i was thinking rubbing the boobs, lightly, and avoiding the nipples. above the nipples, below the nipples. maybe using some massage oil.
> ...


Down, boy. This post is kinda pushing the limit on what is allowed as it is verging on titillation for the purpose of titillation. In other words - TMI.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> I wonder if he will be here in 10 years time unhappily married to a lady with big boobs but regretting leaving the love of his life just because she was too small for him.


I don't think she's the love of his life. I mean, it took him two years to finally have the guts to say "I'm not into her 100%." The love of your life is someone who you love completely, and unconditionally. At age 30, he should know this. 

I think the guy tried to settle and it backfired. He tried to convince himself she is what is good for him. He thought, with time, he could love her body completely. It didn't happen, and it's sad they both wasted two years. At the same time, two years is better than getting divorced 10 years later. He should break up now so she can find the one who's gonna love her just the way she is.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

GaLaxya said:


> I hope OP gets his big boobed lady, that is so brainless that she doesn't understand what is going on with him.


I don't understand this. 

The guy likes what he likes. We all like certain physical attributes. 

Women with big boobs are brainless? I don't think so. 

I don't understand the hate.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> But really nothing is quite as functional as just getting along with each other, personality.


If that's enough for you that's good. It's not good enough for me. I want the whole package.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> Down, boy. This post is kinda pushing the limit on what is allowed as it is verging on titillation for the purpose of titillation. In other words - TMI.


There have been more than one that got a little too much. If it was what the op asked about, maybe but it seems off topic anyway.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Talker67 said:


> why am i suddenly picturing Jennifer Aniston?


I didn't think Jennifer Aniston was flat-chested... so I had to check...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

pastasauce79 said:


> I don't understand this.
> 
> The guy likes what he likes. We all like certain physical attributes.
> 
> ...


I don't think the vitriol is toward women of any kind, at least I hope not.

I think it's aimed at the OP who probably doesn't know a good thing when he's got it.

Many women in my family have an abundance of boob. You can't be at a family gathering without getting whacked, pushed, brushed or squished against the things and several of the ladies have very bright to genius range I.Q.s

My sister has overdeveloped breasts and a big derriere and a genius level I.Q. She's evil though.😳


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> I don't think the vitriol is toward women of any kind, at least I hope not.
> 
> I think it's aimed at the OP who probably doesn't know a good thing when he's got it.
> 
> ...


I think the vitriol is because of the superficiality the OP is showing - he has a beautiful woman, who has a lot in common with who he gets on well with and who loves him but he wants her to become big breasted suddenly. To be fair, EVERYONE is superficial to some degree. Not a person on here hasn't decided not to go on a second date with someone for superficial reasons. Not a person on here hasn't accepted a date with someone attractive purely for superficial reasons, I'm willing to bet. The issue isn't _just_ that it's superficial, it's that he attempted to bury his lack of attraction for 2 years and then is considering asking her to get surgery to make her more like what he is attracted to naturally. It's a pretty cruel thing to do to someone. To make them feel comfortable and accepted only to find out 2 years on that actually she's not what he wants and that she doesn't measure up is mean. He should never have gone past a handful of dates if this was a deal breaker. 

Wondering if all the anger isn't because of his emphasis on surgery versus just letting her go. 

As for the comments on big-breasted brainless idiots, cmon guys, you're better than that.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

joannacroc said:


> I think the vitriol is because of the superficiality the OP is showing - he has a beautiful woman, who has a lot in common with who he gets on well with and who loves him but he wants her to become big breasted suddenly. To be fair, EVERYONE is superficial to some degree. Not a person on here hasn't decided not to go on a second date with someone for superficial reasons. Not a person on here hasn't accepted a date with someone attractive purely for superficial reasons, I'm willing to bet. The issue isn't _just_ that it's superficial, it's that he attempted to bury his lack of attraction for 2 years and then is considering asking her to get surgery to make her more like what he is attracted to naturally. It's a pretty cruel thing to do to someone. To make them feel comfortable and accepted only to find out 2 years on that actually she's not what he wants and that she doesn't measure up is mean. He should never have gone past a handful of dates if this was a deal breaker.
> 
> Wondering if all the anger isn't because of his emphasis on surgery versus just letting her go.
> 
> As for the comments on big-breasted brainless idiots, cmon guys, you're better than that.


i do not think he is being shallow, at least not knowingly. he DID come on here for advice.

i think instead he knows that big tits turn him on a lot, possibly related to porn he watches, and can not wrap his head around being "stuck" with a small tittied woman for his life. I tried to point out a different way to view his situation....


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Talker67 said:


> no i was refering to the first part, the massive erect .... oh never mind
> 
> View attachment 82206
> 
> she was purported to be a worldclass Raisan Smuggler


ah, sorry... never been a massive Friends fan... maybe I should have been...


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

joannacroc said:


> I think the vitriol is because of the superficiality the OP is showing - he has a beautiful woman, who has a lot in common with who he gets on well with and who loves him but he wants her to become big breasted suddenly. To be fair, EVERYONE is superficial to some degree. Not a person on here hasn't decided not to go on a second date with someone for superficial reasons. Not a person on here hasn't accepted a date with someone attractive purely for superficial reasons, I'm willing to bet. The issue isn't _just_ that it's superficial, it's that he attempted to bury his lack of attraction for 2 years and then is considering asking her to get surgery to make her more like what he is attracted to naturally. It's a pretty cruel thing to do to someone. To make them feel comfortable and accepted only to find out 2 years on that actually she's not what he wants and that she doesn't measure up is mean. He should never have gone past a handful of dates if this was a deal breaker.
> 
> Wondering if all the anger isn't because of his emphasis on surgery versus just letting her go.
> 
> As for the comments on big-breasted brainless idiots, cmon guys, you're better than that.


I don't think the comments about a brainless big boobed lady were saying one caused the other. It was more of a Karma thing. He has a great woman who has small breasts. Every other thing by his account is great. It would be great payback for dumping her if he ended up with a large breasted woman that was dumb, bad personality, etc.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> ah, sorry... never been a massive Friends fun... maybe I should have been...


Her nipples were a hot topic. It was even rumored that they cut the center of her bras out to get the full effect, lol.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

The bottom line is OP settled and he knew it from day one. He wasn't willing to do the work and get the kind of woman he really wanted so when some chick came along and was nice to him he rolled with it. This is very common for guys who don't have any options, they take any chick who is nice to them.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I don't think the comments about a brainless big boobed lady were saying one caused the other. It was more of a Karma thing. He has a great woman who has small breasts. Every other thing by his account is great. It would be great payback for dumping her if he ended up with a large breasted woman that was dumb, bad personality, etc.


Right.

How many times have we had men come to this forum with horrible problems because they chose a woman pretty much purely for her physical attributes and overlooked massive personality issues because of her physical attractiveness? They choose and stay for eons with women who are hot but train wrecks and horrible people, _because she's hot_. They even come out and admit it.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Her nipples were a hot topic. It was even rumored that they cut the center of her bras out to get the full effect, lol.


of which i would totally be in agreement with


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Al_Bundy said:


> The bottom line is OP settled and he knew it from day one. He wasn't willing to do the work and get the kind of woman he really wanted so when some chick came along and was nice to him he rolled with it. This is very common for guys who don't have any options, they take any chick who is nice to them.


If he desires a woman who is a 10 -- to him -- in all ways he needs to provide the same. I don’t recall OP ever answering the questions about his stats. 

OP are you the whole package in every way?

If so, why have you been with this woman for 2 years? Why didn't you pass on her and move on to someone who had everything she does plus big breasts?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Livvie said:


> If he desires a woman who is a 10 -- to him -- in all ways he needs to provide the same. I don’t recall OP ever answering the questions about his stats.
> 
> OP are you the whole package in every way?
> 
> If so, why have you been with this woman for 2 years? Why didn't you pass on her and move on to someone who had everything she does plus big breasts?


Seriously.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

alright, to pusue a mind shift in the op just a little further, here are some comments shamelessly lifted from another website on the joys of petite women:

*What turns you on most about petite women? I'm curious to know.*

Well... short women are just do freaking adorable and cute!! Fun sized!! Every part of them is within reach... great for cuddling as well as sex.

it is fun to pick them up and I love being able to wrap my arms around them easier than I could with a larger woman. Plus, being a bit of a sadist, they're fun to torment (like putting her favorite treats on the top shelf so she has to climb on the counters to get them). 

Well first off they’re just so cute and pretty. And to have them look up at me with your pretty eyes and say hi daddy. 

short women make me feel tall, being a short **** myself. Plus short women tend to be strong, take no **** kind of folks. That are amazing 

I love that they are a perfect play size!!! 

I just love hugging and enveloping them in my arms. 

I find them to be extra fun sized.
Getting into my Dom mode well very easy to pick up and position or do the cave man throw over the shoulder and carry off to screw senseless. 

Cuddling is better with tiny women. If they're laying on my chest then I don't have to worry about compression or overheating. If we're spooning my head shoulders are high enough relative to theirs that my bottom arm can rest at a natural position so it doesn't fall asleep. 

Thier tiny little asses 

The control and the ability to just toss them around and have my way.

Being able to manhandle and move them around like they were a feather 


*SO OP, there are the comments from about 15 different men that would LOVE to be in your shoes!!!*


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm not now 😆, but I was smaller chested in high school. There was a really cute guy who was obsessed with my physique to the point he would remember when I wore certain shirts (it was in a respectful way, he wasn't an ass).

Lots of men are hot for small breasted women. 

OP isn't one is them, so he needs to let her go asap and he did a bad thing by stringing his girlfriend along for 2 years.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

They are obviously not just fat like people get with weight gain.
[/QUOTE]
I can tell you that I never even noticed another woman's boobs until I was middle-aged and had an ex stripper friend who started wearing low cut stuff out to lunch. I'm also not a crotch watcher.

When I was young I was so grateful that I was flat chested because I was a horseback rider and it would have been so painful.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> They are obviously not just fat like people get with weight gain.


I can tell you that I never even noticed another woman's boobs until I was middle-aged and had an ex stripper friend who started wearing low cut stuff out to lunch. I'm also not a crotch watcher.

When I was young I was so grateful that I was flat chested because I was a horseback rider and it would have been so painful.
[/QUOTE]
Yeah. Running and horseback riding women need a lot of extra support if they're bigger up top.🙂

I know we are jacking the thread but I love how women look regardless.

I miss the 70's when there were a lot of beautiful women with slimmer shapes.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Livvie said:


> OP isn't one is them, so he needs to let her go asap and he did a bad thing by stringing his girlfriend along for 2 years.


perhaps. it does seem a complete waste though....


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

My wife was 115lbs and D when we married, that went to A post kids. She’s still beautiful.

There is no guarantee dating someone with a larger chest means it will stay that way.

If this is even possibly the reason you don’t want to stay with her, than she isn’t the one.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

@geoffc, This thread is about moving in with your girlfriend who you are not satisfied with. She's going to expect marriage soon. The vast majority of women want children. If you don't do something about this, you are only going to get deeper into the problem. Ignoring it won't make it go away. I am very concerned that you will move in with her, marry her, have children, then ten years down the road start cheating on her with a big breasted woman.
Or.... she will have children and her breasts will fill out. I know women who went from AA to DD with pregnancy. After nursing ended up at a C or a D. This is without other weight gain. But that isn't something you can count on. I've also known women who went right back down to being small again.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

re16 said:


> My wife was 115lbs and D when we married, that went to A post kids. She’s still beautiful.
> 
> There is no guarantee dating someone with a larger chest means it will stay that way.
> 
> If this is even possibly the reason you don’t want to stay with her, than she isn’t the one.


And one never knows, breast cancer is a real possibility. OP, then what would you do? 🙄


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

If you have a really good lady, the size of her breasts shouldnt matter. A lady who is in tune with your personality and makes you happy is 10,000% better than a lady who has large boobs with no personality. 

Now I will say that having a wife who has some F' antastic milk cannons is a lot of fun. I would never even consider leaving her if she became as flat as a piece of plywood..... She tells me that boobs are proof that men can focus on more than one thing at a time lol


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> And one never knows, breast cancer is a real possibility. OP, then what would you do? 🙄


My thoughts as well. My SIL is going through beast cancer treatment right now. She had an op about 10 months ago and she says her breast looks a mess.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> Again, grow up. I dated models before I met my 5' nothing wife.
> 
> You are certainly not educating me about finding everything about your mate attractive and that goes for us as well.
> 
> I'm positive you aren't fully attractive in every way to your girlfriend.


And I'm sure you're not fully attractive to your wife either Conan. You turn every conversation into something about yourself, including this one, which must be exhausting for that woman. She must breathe a sigh of relief whenever you give her a break from me me me me me to come on here and post.

Plus in case you haven't noticed, there's plenty of ugly and fat guys who manage to land whatever they're looking for physically. It's a man's world out there. Like he said, whether he's fit or not is irrelevant. It just comes down to whether he's willing to give up what he has in order to try and find something better. And I think he should. It's better to be single than spend your life feeling like you settled.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

gaius said:


> And I'm sure you're not fully attractive to your wife either Conan. You turn every conversation into something about yourself, including this one, which must be exhausting for that woman. She must breathe a sigh of relief whenever you give her a break from me me me me me to come on here and post.
> 
> Plus in case you haven't noticed, there's plenty of ugly and fat guys who manage to land whatever they're looking for physically. It's a man's world out there. Like he said, whether he's fit or not is irrelevant. It just comes down to whether he's willing to give up what he has in order to try and find something better. And I think he should. It's better to be single than spend your life feeling like you settled.


Miss. I'm not the one posting on here complaining about my mate. That would be the OP.

Try and keep up son. I didn't start this thread and I'm not complaining about my wife. That would be the OP and you only grabbed this one section of the conversation between me and OP to harp on.

Try giving the OP advice. I certainly didn't infer I was asking you about anything but I do understand you have comprehension problems.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

gaius said:


> And I'm sure you're not fully attractive to your wife either Conan. You turn every conversation into something about yourself, including this one, which must be exhausting for that woman. She must breathe a sigh of relief whenever you give her a break from me me me me me to come on here and post.
> 
> Plus in case you haven't noticed, there's plenty of ugly and fat guys who manage to land whatever they're looking for physically. It's a man's world out there. Like he said, whether he's fit or not is irrelevant. It just comes down to whether he's willing to give up what he has in order to try and find something better. And I think he should. It's better to be single than spend your life feeling like you settled.


P.S. Mrs. C and I are just fine and if you weren't too poor to pay attention you could find a great number of posts where I'm praising her.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> If you have a really good lady, the size of her breasts shouldnt matter. A lady who is in tune with your personality and makes you happy is 10,000% better than a lady who has large boobs with no personality.
> 
> Now I will say that having a wife who has some F' antastic milk cannons is a lot of fun. I would never even consider leaving her if she became as flat as a piece of plywood..... She tells me that boobs are proof that men can focus on more than one thing at a time lol



That's true, but it's not an either or situation. He could have gotten both but he couldn't be bothered and went with the first chick who smiled at him and spread her legs.


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I've always been puzzled why men are crazy about the boob sacks of fat but hate fat just about anywhere else on a woman's body.


This was my first husband to a T.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I've always been puzzled why men are crazy about the boob sacks of fat but hate fat just about anywhere else on a woman's body.


This is a misconception that applies to a big percentage of men in the western world or westernized. In other cultures, women with abundant fat all over their body is the desirable female figure. As a matter of fact, there's this Arab country in Africa I think (can't remember the name) where women from birth are fattened with camel's milk in order to ensure that when the female is of marriage age she's fat enough to attract a Romeo. 

There nothing to be puzzle nonetheless, in most men is build in, is part of the genetic imprint with which most males are borne, of course a cultural influence can and does either suppress or enhance that natural inclination. Even in western cultures, a lot men desire some fat in the gluteous area, in the lips, a prominent mons pubis. So it's not just the breasts.

But yes, most of us are just crazy about them. Nothing wrong with nature's design in this case.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I think it's mostly media influence.


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I think it's mostly media influence.



Tis a big part of it for sure.

As with pretty much anything else, things change over time.

Back in the 60's, 70's and 80's, thin was in.

Recently that's done a 180 as now the big booty's and being thicc, having big lips is in.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

A18S37K14H18 said:


> Tis a big part of it for sure.
> 
> As with pretty much anything else, things change over time.
> 
> ...


Those women from the 70's! Rowr!!!!! 😉


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

A18S37K14H18 said:


> Tis a big part of it for sure.
> 
> As with pretty much anything else, things change over time.
> 
> ...


Thin is still what's in mostly in the US though.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I think it's mostly media influence.


Once again, this is westernization of something that's around this world.

Numerous scientific research around the world have been done, where various siluettes shapes of females are presented to males, almost without a miss all of these males anywhere in the world would chose the hourglass figure. What does that tells you?

Granted, in the western world the media knowing this utilizes and maximizes this fact to sell. It just doesn't comes from nowhere.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Rob_1 said:


> Once again, this is westernization of something that's around this world.
> 
> Numerous scientific research around the world have been done, where various siluettes shapes of females are presented to males, almost without a miss all of these males anywhere in the world would chose the hourglass figure. What does that tells you?
> 
> Granted, in the western world the media knowing this utilizes and maximizes this fact to sell. It just doesn't comes from nowhere.


Yes, but not everybody's hourglass figure is bone skinny around the world. I really think it's mostly created by the media. I've just lived long enough to see it get worse and worse. Definitely wasn't like that in the 50s. The '60s was a mixed bag but that's when the media got so involved with it. In the 1970s, women weren't penalized for having A cups. Skinny was in. Then it became to where if you wanted to be any type of celebrity and you were female you had to get big fake boobs and it's been like that ever since. But it's still on a skinny frame.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

You are talking the exception to this rule whuch is the fashion industry. And industry that's mostly from a artistic point of view controlled by many homosexuals (males and females) where their eschewed view of the female figure borders into the pathological. The poor models end up paying with their health to comfort to that schewed view. And with the power of advertising they can influence young susceptible males and females, but for most adults, you cannot alter what's their preference. It would seem that that view is the most prevalent, but not, what it is, is the most prevalent bombardment into our senses through media, making it seem that that's the majority of people preferences.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Rob_1 said:


> Once again, this is westernization of something that's around this world.
> 
> Numerous scientific research around the world have been done, where various siluettes shapes of females are presented to males, almost without a miss all of these males anywhere in the world would chose the hourglass figure. What does that tells you?
> 
> Granted, in the western world the media knowing this utilizes and maximizes this fact to sell. It just doesn't comes from nowhere.


I think Asian women are considered beautiful if they are stick thin. 

I think we should find a healthy medium. I hate it America is trying to normalize obesity. 

Being obese is not healthy or normal!


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

pastasauce79 said:


> think Asian women are considered beautiful if they are stick thin.


Most Asian females by genetics and eating habits since antiquity are not fat, but if you take a look mist are not big breasted either, therefore, the ones that are pretty and big breasted have a big advantage over the regular female population. They are easily the ones in movies, better jobs, more upward mobiles. Even the porn coming out of Asia, such as China and Japan their females pretty much invariably have bigger breast than the regular female population.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Given that over 40% of women in the US are obese guys better learn to like ladies with a bit more on them.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

pastasauce79 said:


> I think Asian women are considered beautiful if they are stick thin.
> 
> I think we should find a healthy medium. I hate it America is trying to normalize obesity.
> 
> Being obese is not healthy or normal!


It is a really "big" problem.😉


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Rob_1 said:


> Most Asian females by genetics and eating habits since antiquity are not fat, but if you take a look mist are not big breasted either, therefore, the ones that are pretty and big breasted have a big advantage over the regular female population. They are easily the ones in movies, better jobs, more upward mobiles. Even the porn coming out of Asia, such as China and Japan their females pretty much invariably have bigger breast than the regular female population.


I don't think so.

I have family who lives in Japan and friends who have lived in Korea. Being very thin is desired in both countries. Men look for very thin women to have a serious relationship with. 

The only thing they want big is their eyes!


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

pastasauce79 said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> I have family who lives in Japan and friends who have lived in Korea. Being very thin is desired in both countries. Men look for very thin women to have a serious relationship with.
> 
> The only thing they want big is their eyes!


I wasn't talking about thinness, I was talking about breasts. I just mentioned thin females because they are thin(mostly) by nature.
Men might look for thin women, but if that thin woman has a rack, she definitely, without a doubt would be even more desirable.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

geoffc said:


> This is "Men's Clubhouse" so I'm not sure why I have women posting here. If I wanted female opinions I would've posted in a different forum


@geoffc , men post in the Ladies section also, nothing wrong with this.
In fact, for your problem, isn't it useful to get female perspectives considering this also involves your GF? Shouldn't how she would think/feel (if she knew what was going on in your mind) be important in making your decision? The best people to give you that perspective are women. Don't tell me this is all about you only. Sorry to say, though I really appreciate the men on here, they don't know everything.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

ccpowerslave said:


> There was an assertion above that breasts are not functional and I disagree.


i suggest many men (and women) would disagree


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Rob_1 said:


> I wasn't talking about thinness, I was talking about breasts. I just mentioned thin females because they are thin(mostly) by nature.
> Men might look for thin women, but if that thin woman has a rack, she definitely, without a doubt would be even more desirable.


It really is a misconception that men prefer stick thin women. Many men actually want some meat on the bones. Stick thin women often have no real curves and sexcm feels odd. Hugging and cuddling with them feels like being with a skeleton with skin.

I remember being with my first lady who was a size 12/14 and it was a world of difference.... my wife is plus size like that with some big milk cannons 🤣. If she wanted to become stick thin, I support her decision. But how she is right now is the most physically attractive .


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> It really is a misconception that men prefer stick thin women. Many men actually want some meat on the bones. Stick thin women often have no real curves and sexcm feels odd. Hugging and cuddling with them feels like being with a skeleton with skin.
> 
> I remember being with my first lady who was a size 12/14 and it was a world of difference.... my wife is plus size like that with some big milk cannons 🤣. If she wanted to become stick thin, I support her decision. But how she is right now is the most physically attractive .


I think the whole "stick thin" thing is just an easy knee jerk reaction you get from women whenever a guys states a preference for women who aren't as big as the offensive line of the local college football team. What's funny is these are usually the same women who want a man who is "their equal" as far as career and education, but I guess that doesn't apply to getting off their arse and into the gym.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> It really is a misconception that men prefer stick thin women. Many men actually want some meat on the bones. Stick thin women often have no real curves and sexcm feels odd. Hugging and cuddling with them feels like being with a skeleton with skin.
> 
> I remember being with my first lady who was a size 12/14 and it was a world of difference.... my wife is plus size like that with some big milk cannons 🤣. If she wanted to become stick thin, I support her decision. But how she is right now is the most physically attractive .



I was not the one making that assumption. That's exactly what I say in post #193. But some asian cultures are westernizing fast, and the power of the media is having its effect over there also.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Rob_1 said:


> I was not the one making that assumption. That's exactly what I say in post #193. But some asian cultures are westernizing fast, and the power of the media is having its effect over there also.


Don't get me wrong. I wasn't trying to pin anything on you or make assumptions lol. I have just noticed a lot of ladies in my lifetime who seem to think they need to be that size 0 or 2 to be attractive. 

Everyone has preferences, but many guys really don't want that .


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Don't get me wrong. I wasn't trying to pin anything on you or make assumptions lol. I have just noticed a lot of ladies in my lifetime who seem to think they need to be that size 0 or 2 to be attractive.
> 
> Everyone has preferences, *but many guys really don't want that *.


I would say *most* men don't want that. Nothing appealing to me when I see a stick thin woman. I just can't be attracted to that. Sorry, but that's me.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Rob_1 said:


> I would say *most* men don't want that. Nothing appealing to me when I see a stick thin woman. I just can't be attracted to that. Sorry, but that's me.


Same here.... They all look the same to me. Its like watching a fashion show and every female is stick thin with no curves. They are all just blah.


----------



## David60525 (Oct 5, 2021)

geoffc said:


> Hi all, I'm on the verge of moving in with my girlfriend and I'm having serious relationship anxiety over this next step of commitment. We've been dating a couple of years and I feel that personality wise we're a good match and have good compatibility. However, physically I feel that I have settled for her in some ways (she is flat chested and on the shorter side, I find myself constantly wishing she had bigger or normal sized boobs) and I'm always thinking about what could be if I try going after another girl. Am I shallow to think this way? Will these feelings pass? Should I embrace the doubt and break up with her? I feel lost as to what the right move is here. To give some context she's late 20s and I just hit 30.


DO NOT DO IT. READ THE TACTICAL GUIDE TO WOMEN BY Shawn Smith. its on audible. do not do it until you get educated. read all by john gottman too. If she is not appealing now with her physical attributes get out and find what you value. boobs sag. what is her clarity, maturity, and stability, WHAT IS yours? are you a ten in a man frame, is she for womahood Is she a Proverbs 13 woman?


----------



## Slowhand (Oct 8, 2021)

geoffc said:


> Hi all, I'm on the verge of moving in with my girlfriend and I'm having serious relationship anxiety over this next step of commitment. We've been dating a couple of years and I feel that personality wise we're a good match and have good compatibility. However, physically I feel that I have settled for her in some ways (she is flat chested and on the shorter side, I find myself constantly wishing she had bigger or normal sized boobs) and I'm always thinking about what could be if I try going after another girl. Am I shallow to think this way? Will these feelings pass? Should I embrace the doubt and break up with her? I feel lost as to what the right move is here. To give some context she's late 20s and I just hit 30.


IMHO you are not worthy of the time she has already spent with you because you are self centered. How would you take it if she told you your penis was too small? When you love someone you see the soul. The body changes. The soul does not!


----------



## David60525 (Oct 5, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> I can tell you that I never even noticed another woman's boobs until I was middle-aged and had an ex stripper friend who started wearing low cut stuff out to lunch. I'm also not a crotch watcher.
> 
> When I was young I was so grateful that I was flat chested because I was a horseback rider and it would have been so painful.


Yeah. Running and horseback riding women need a lot of extra support if they're bigger up top.🙂

I know we are jacking the thread but I love how women look regardless.

I miss the 70's when there were a lot of beautiful women with slimmer shapes.
[/QUOTE]
Don't do it. Don't play house. Read the tactical guide to women and all gottman books.
You need to date a year past honeymoon phase. 9 out of 10 cohabitation fail and 10/10 divorce in 3 years if you cohabitation marry , dude a big mistake. Don't be a white knight. That disgusts women after a while


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

David60525 said:


> Yeah. Running and horseback riding women need a lot of extra support if they're bigger up top.🙂
> 
> I know we are jacking the thread but I love how women look regardless.
> 
> I miss the 70's when there were a lot of beautiful women with slimmer shapes.


Don't do it. Don't play house. Read the tactical guide to women and all gottman books.
You need to date a year past honeymoon phase. 9 out of 10 cohabitation fail and 10/10 divorce in 3 years if you cohabitation marry , dude a big mistake. Don't be a white knight. That disgusts women after a while
[/QUOTE]
I think the posts got mixed up.

I was commenting about big boob women riding horses and that I liked a lot of the women from the sixties and seventies.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Some of the same people here that sympathized with the woman in another thread for having a husband with a smaller than she'd like penis and wanting to open the marriage so she can have sex with whoever she wants, are bashing this guy for his preference. Getting some ladies here that seem to see nothing wrong with d*ck shaming, but when the tables are turned, watch out!

And no, I don't care if anyone thinks breasts don't serve a functional purpose during sex. To each their own, but I'd imagine sex with someone with the chest of an 8 year old boy doesn't enhance the sex. And if women want what they want, then the guys with an ample package should get to be choosy too. Seems too many want to give a pass to women on the penis preference and try to excuse it on the "functionality" idea.

Now, I'll digress, because that is just a comment on the double standards. As far as the OP, he obviously was attracted to her to start with. If small boobs weren't his thing, he should have passed.

@352786, you asked if you are being shallow. IMO, yes. But then again, seems to be a drive by thread. He hasn't ever replied, so have to wonder why the F he even came here.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Livvie said:


> Functional???
> 
> They have the same functionality as long legs or soft skin or long/thick/curly hair.
> 
> They can be an attractant, but they aren't FUNCTIONAL as to the sex act like a mouth, hand, penis, vagina.


They are functional in enhancing the enjoyment. The more the attraction, the better it is. At least for us guys, IMO.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

GaLaxya said:


> No, you can't compare boobs with p****.
> A p*** has functional purposes.
> I have experienced it. It isn't funny if it keeps slipping out over and over again. Believe me!


I beg to differ. They have a functional purpose to the level of enjoyment of sex. Just my opinion anyway. And if women can have a preference for big d***s, then we men can be choosy on the body types of the women we are with. Now am I saying I am not attracted to a woman with small boobs? Absolutely not.

Flat chested? Well, it does kind of kill the sexual attraction. But if the OP didn't like the fact she is flat chested, he should have found someone more compatible with himself.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

The OP didn't want to hear from women, but I'm gonna anyway. 😉 

I can't think of anything more heartbreaking that wasting years with a man who the entire time wasn't attracted to me and didn't say anything. Frankly, it's dishonest to marry her if you feel like you're settling, for ANY reason, be it her physical appearance, her intelligence, her ambition, whatever. Neither of you will be happy if you marry someone you aren't excited to marry. If you came on here and said, my girlfriend said she'll marry me but she doesn't like X about me, and X was something you couldn't change, I would tell you to walk away and find someone who will treasure you. If you really do care about this girl, don't you want that for her? Neither of you deserve to be in a marriage where you're not happy.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

David60525 said:


> Yeah. Running and horseback riding women need a lot of extra support if they're bigger up top.🙂
> 
> I know we are jacking the thread but I love how women look regardless.


Well, not so much jacking as it evolved. Besides, the OP has never replied to any of these posts. So mods may shut it down soon anyway.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I've only known one woman who liked big penises, and she had all kinds of mental illness. I find big ones really limit traction, myself. Anyway, women can always buy a marital aid if they want to experience girth more often, so it's not really a problem. 

I guess men could theoretically but themselves a pair of the implants to fondle instead of just staring at big boobs online. 

None of this stuff should be a dealbreaker.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I've only known one woman who liked big penises


Who is it? I've been looking for someone who likes them big. You don't know how much of a curse having a big penis is.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

drencrom said:


> Who is it? I've been looking for someone who likes them big. You don't know how much of a curse having a big penis is.


She would totally do you.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> She would totally do you.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

drencrom said:


> View attachment 87002


She'd like him because he's tall.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Where's zombie cat 🙄


----------



## HuangBrice22 (3 mo ago)

I don't want to change my body because I like it the way it is, but my boyfriend insists on plastic surgery. I was very upset that he didn't like me the way I was, but I still started looking for a good doctor who could do it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

And swiftly, he shuts down another zombie thread.


----------

